# English speaking Mexican tax accountant/advisor in Puerto Vallarta



## kliebetanz (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to find an English speaking tax consultant/accountant in Puerto Vallarta that can tell me exactly what my tax liabilities vis a vis Mexico will be as a foreign retiree (receiving US pensions and annuities) living in Puerto Vallarta.
Would anyone from PV know someone reliable and competent?
Thank you very much for any leads


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

From what you posted, you will have no Mexican tax liabilities at all. Be happy.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> From what you posted, you will have no Mexican tax liabilities at all. Be happy.


What RV said ..... relax


----------

